# What you think?



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

What do you guys think this fish is from first glance based on spotting?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

My guess would be Marginatus.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Lol that would be unreal if it was but it's not one For sure.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Lol that would be unreal if it was but it's not one For sure.


Marginatus only hit me first because it has the nick name Spotted Piranha.

What is it? or what do you think it is?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Well i kinda think compressus but I want it to be a rhom.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Is that your new fish???


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

it looks like a compressus to me.
awesome fish tho


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

another pic


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Was looking on opefe and I'm kinda more certain it's a rhom.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice looking fish Trigga!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

This fish is about 6.5"


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga get some better flank shots because I don't think it's a rhom or compressus but I'm not a 100% sure.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

A few attemps at a decent flank shot.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

At that size I think a rhom would have already lost the spots and they def wouldnt be that visable


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

At this size it's spots still would be showing but not as much as this fish though.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I had to resize your photo, see below. It fits a Bolivian S. rhombeus.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

That would be sweet! For sure some form of rhom though right?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

YEs.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

nice fish trig! Post some more picz


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hastatus said:


> YEs.


Thank you frank exactly what I wanted to hear


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I'll post up new pics of him later in the month once his tank is finished.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

awesome trigga, now you have a definate rhom


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn't think it was a rhom from those pics but I guess that's frank expert here.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Well apparantly he is from
Bolivia so







i am a happy man today


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm glad that you're happy with what you got, can't wait till it gets bigger and to see how it turns out.


----------

